# Pocket Knives



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm finding myself frequently in need of a knife when I'm away from my work station. For example, in the walk-in to open a box, cutting down a box for the recycle bin, slicing the odd tomato or lemon, etc. I'm thinking it would be useful to have something to carry around, preferably in my jacket pocket, that could be openend with one hand. I suppose a folding pants-pocket knife would do, but it isn't the ideal solution. How do you all deal with this problem?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A retractable razer knife


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

At least for the boxes, I've always used my office key or opening and breaking down. I try to spend as little time as possible in there, anyways.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use a pocket knife. Most of them now come with a pocket clip that clips conveniently to pockets, over belts, or just inside the apron. I have a fine wharncliffe style blade, similar to a paring knive that lives with my apron. Very convenient.

The Columbia River Knife and Tool brand makes some good knives for this purpose that are economical. The Point Guard is a good one.

A little cheaper, the Kershaw Vapor is available at Walmart even cheaper than this price at the link. It's often sold out, however.

Phil


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Flick knives .

heehee


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i like a good old fashioned butterfly knife,,, but they tend to scare the normals. i have a thin retractable exacto knife with a clip on it that fits in a sleeve pocket on most jackets. you can find them at any decent hardware store.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sous, a latch dropped bali would be a movement economical way to do those things, true.

For those devoted to the razor loaded utility knife/box cutter, there is this new gizmo:










A folding linerlocking utility knife complete with pocket clip. Brand name is SuperKnife.

Phil


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Good old Swiss Army knife. You know, those tiny little ones with the scissors and toothpick, etc. I can't live without mine.  

Jock


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

that is one sweet exacto knife!!!!!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Phatch..........we take those to football matches !


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I decided to try a Schrade Badger--$15 at Home Depot. For that price, I can't go wrong. It opens and closes with one hand and clips in my jackep pocket. It looks to be just what I was looking for.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I tend to carry high end pocketknives--Laguiole, Frost Cutlery, wouldn't think of using them on cardboard. I use a shortbladed sandwhich spreader.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I absolutely treasure my Kershaw pocket knife. It is designed by Ken Onion and named the Scallion (no joke!) There are several in the Kershaw line designed by Ken Onion... the scallion, chive, leek, etc. They are 'speed openers'. Which means there is a special 'spline' in the back of the handle that pivots the blade into open, locked position with just a touch on the back of the blade. It is basically a legal version of a switch blade. It locks in place so to retract it, you must disengage the lock manually, so it will not retract using the same spring mechanism. Why have an 'easy opener' in a kitchen? How many times have you been cutting into a box or breaking down boxes and only had one hand free? This knife makes one-handed opening a snap. Also, I am left handed so other quick-open knives (like Spyderco) can be a bit difficult for us backward folk.
They are frequently offered on eBay for around $35-50, depending on the size, finish and handle. Mine has a 2 3/4" blade and aluminum handle. Also, they are all made in the USA and stamped with the date of manufacture, which is kinda neat.
They have a really stellar reputation; I am investingating their new line of vegetable cleaver, made in the Damasacus style of knife making with the multi-rolled and hammered steel.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The most ambidextrous one-hand knives are the various Axis locks from Benchmade.

For a sample, go to www.knifecenter.com and enter axis lock in the search field. Great knives.

Phil


----------



## mikesheating (Dec 26, 2002)

phatch
good call 


I have a benchmade "grepitalion" that I got from knifecenter the guys name is roger?jim? egbert? What ever the mans name was he shiped fast and had the lowest prices.


----------

